# Need help figuring out angles for a planter box



## drumz (May 2, 2010)

I'm building a planter box that is 9 feet in length and 4 feet at the top and 8 feet at the bottom. It's a polygon called an isosceles 
trapezoid.








If you label each corner A,B,C,D starting clockwise from the upper left what are the angles?
Thanks for your help!:thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

lower angles are arctan 9/2 which is 77.5 degrees and the upper angles are 180-77.5 = 102.5


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could just lay a protractor on your screen, or print the screen and lay on a protractor. All the corners should equal 360 degrees. If you don't have one of the plastic protractors, get one, as they are invaluable in the shop. I've even seen budget ones sold in the stationary section of grocery stores.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Not like having a real protractor, but will get you by in a pinch.

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&fr=chr-yie8&p=printable+protractor&rs=0&fr2=rs-top


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Edited - due to it being what could be considered confusing...


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Edited - due to it being what could be considered confusing...


Willie, you're confusing me ... :blink:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

A&b=102.52
c&d=77.471

dont you use Sketchup??????


----------



## drumz (May 2, 2010)

Thank-you everyone for your help. On another board someone pointed me to this calculator: http://www.1728.com/quadtrap.htm
Off to planter bo building land!


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Math is fun! Your drawing isn't even close to scale, so you can't just measure it.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

phinds said:


> Willie, you're confusing me ... :blink:


I had posted a comment that probably wouldn't have been considered humorous at the best stretch of the imagination - something about how the outcome was going to depend on how he placed his framing square on the pieces of wood - So I figured it would be best to delete it..... but I couldn't, so I just edited the post.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I had posted a comment that probably wouldn't have been considered humorous at the best stretch of the imagination - something about how the outcome was going to depend on how he placed his framing square on the pieces of wood - So I figured it would be best to delete it..... but I couldn't, so I just edited the post.


Yeah, I figured it was something along those lines ... I was just ragging you. :yes:


----------

